# Quelle application sportive



## Jura39 (26 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

Je recherche une bonne application sportive pour la marche 

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Locke (26 Février 2015)

Hors sujet sur l'iPhone et je vais sortir après, mais j'ai un Samsung S5 et avec S Health ça enregistre tout, distance, calories, vitesse moyenne, vitesse maxi, rythme moyen, rythme maxi, seuil le plus bas, seuil le plus haut, descente totale, ascension totale.

Le bonus est l'affichage de la carte du parcours avec tout le trajet parcouru aller/retour, les points d'arrêts sont marqués et d'un graphique de temps. Je m'en sers lorsque je fais du vélo ou de la marche à pied.

Ok, ok, je suis déjà très loin....................avec mon S......


----------



## boddy (26 Février 2015)

Pas besoin d'application, c'est déjà dans l'Apple Watch :mask:


----------



## Sly54 (26 Février 2015)

boddy a dit:


> Pas besoin d'application, c'est déjà dans l'Apple Watch :mask:


J'aurais plutôt dit que c'était dans les jambes


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Hors sujet sur l'iPhone et je vais sortir après, mais j'ai un Samsung S5 et avec S Health ça enregistre tout, distance, calories, vitesse moyenne, vitesse maxi, rythme moyen, rythme maxi, seuil le plus bas, seuil le plus haut, descente totale, ascension totale.
> 
> Le bonus est l'affichage de la carte du parcours avec tout le trajet parcouru aller/retour, les points d'arrêts sont marqués et d'un graphique de temps. Je m'en sers lorsque je fais du vélo ou de la marche à pied.
> 
> Ok, ok, je suis déjà très loin....................avec mon S......



C'est un peu ce style que je recherche


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2015)

Je viens de télécharger Nike + 

je vais tester demain sur le dénivelé et l'altitude


----------



## Simbouesse (11 Mars 2015)

Salut !

J'ai testé Nike + et Pumatrac (de la marque Puma), donc voici mon retour 

Les 2 proposent un peu la même chose, à savoir l'enregistrement du parcours (distance, dénivelé, vitesse moyenne, durée), à la fin de la séance tu peux ainsi visualiser ton parcours ainsi que l'évolution de ta vitesse et tutti frutti !

L'avantage de Nike + c'est qu'elle communique directement avec l'appli Santé (mais je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment utile puisque celle-ci est sensée enregistrer le nombre de pas etc.). Et si tu as les chaussures qui vont bien cela peut être pas mal 

Pumatrac bénéficie d'un design sobre et vraiment soigné, je trouve que le récapitulatif de la session est plus clair sur celle-ci.

Les 2 permettent également d'informer sur le temps passée, Nike + permet aussi de se fixer des objectifs en terme de durée, de distance ou de vitesse, avec des rappels dans l'oreillette !

A mon sens, les 2 sont très bien, je te recommande d'essayer les 2 (gratuites) et de faire ton choix 

Bonne marche


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2015)

J'ai supprimer Nike + qui me sort des km assez étrange et qui bug de temps a autre sur l'affichage du parcours 

Je viens d'installer runstastic qui est pas mal dans sa version pro


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2015)

J'ai testé Runstastic cette semaine et je remarque un gros écart avec l'application santé sur le nombre de Km 
j'ai écart de plus d'un Km Runstastic est plus juste , je viens de faire le teste en refaisant le parcours en voiture


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Mars 2015)

Ah oui ?? J'avoue ne pas vraiment me servir de l'appli Santé, j'ai du mal à comprendre à quoi elle peut me servir >_<


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2015)

moi , je l'utilisais avant d'avoir une app sportive , et  c'est comme cela que je vois l'écart de km
par contre , je me demande si app santé utilise le gps pour le calcule de la distance ou un podomètre ?


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Mars 2015)

Je pense que oui (proc M8)


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2015)

je comprend mieux cette écart de distance maintenant


----------

